# If any of you are thinking of buying this



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

If any of you are thinking of buying this item, I will contact everyone in your family and ask them to slap you on a daily basis.

http://www.aaudioimports.com/ShowProduct.asp?hProduct=225


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on Bro, I need one of those for my 8-track.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

I actually purchased 125 of them hoping this thread will make this the next must have item and drive the prices even higher. I plan to retire off of my massive profit. Lol


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness.... Almost $9K for a power strip?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:unbelievable::doh::rubeyes::huh::dontknow::rofl:
"_Every part affects the character of the whole_" Thats crazy to say the least, talk about snake oil!


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Your missing the fact that the marble makes the power lines ran through your city 50 or more years ago cleaner to provide more fidelity. Lol


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

As much as we joke about how over priced these are, most of us can't wait for these to be on close out somewhere. Lol


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

One is born every minute

No worse than a picture that I saw years ago in Home Theater mag. This guy had his speaker cables elevated off the floor about a foot on what looked like miniature power transmission line towers. Claimed that it made his system oh so more transparent. I am sure some company made tons of profit on those things.

Then there are these $500 power cords connected to $100 wall receptacles, which in turn are connected to regular builder grade romex house wire, regular power company wire to the outdoor transformer, etc. But, I digress


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> As much as we joke about how over priced these are, most of us can't wait for these to be on close out somewhere. Lol


Yeah, I always check the MCM Electronics catalog bargain pages. I have seen - and bought - $100 Monster Cable interconnects for $10.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Exactly!!! I have a ton of monster products that I've gotten for pennies on the dollar and love what I have. But would never in a million years pay close to full price for any of it.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

lol. It's unbelievable to me that people are out there buying junk like this :/


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

As long as the sheep keep buying it, the wolves will keep making it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But it wold look so nice on your marble kitchen counters, and think of the added resale value added to your house with one or more of theses on display


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> But it wold look so nice on your marble kitchen counters, and think of the added resale value added to your house with one or more of theses on display


I added one to my home, now my double wide trailer is worth twice as much.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

And I want 8 of the $8400 KRAKEN AC cords to go with it :spend:......cant be using any cheapo AC cords on a unit like that .....

http://www.aaudioimports.com/ShowProduct.asp?hProduct=215


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Wow, each additional .5 meter is only $2800. A 3 meter cable would only be $16800, what a steal of a deal!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

But I need "Magic sound staging".....Don't I? :spend: :heehee:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Unlimited dynamics
• High resolution with decay and micro detail 
• Creates a new standard in magic sound staging 
• Made with high quality parts
• Special internal connection conception

WOW the advertising is killing me...Im in the wrong business onder:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> But I need "Magic sound staging".....Don't I? :spend: :heehee:


But of course, but don't forget "Special internal connection conception" I am sure The Absolute Sound - if they still exist - has a glowing review of this thing. Probably just behind the review of the $20K tube preamp with a dedicated iPod input

These guys put even Noel Lee to shame!


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Extreme heavy weight (40 lbs.) housing made from Italian marble. The material grants full noise reduction and elimination of any vibrations.
With custom made sockets
Custom made appliance plug


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

If I hooked one of these up to my Sony KD-34XBR970 would it make the stock speakers sound better


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

hyghwayman said:


> If I hooked one of these up to my Sony KD-34XBR970 would it make the stock speakers sound better


Only if you purchased one for each speaker.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Double post


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

harleyhualer-sc02 said:


> Only if you purchased one for each speaker.


:yikes: , onder: I may need to disconnect a speaker then, as I only have enough for one at this time and wouldn't want one speaker to sound better than the other :dontknow:


----------

